# Sakuraba Sig Request



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Request:

After reading Damones Sakuraba threas I decided that I *need* a Saku sig please! I'll give you 5,000 credits, would be more sorry but I've had hardly any for ages and I'm looking forward to betting again.


Pics:

I can't actually find any decent pics and my internets loading _really_ slow right now but anything of him when he's not all bashed up is great. Sorry for being awkward. 


Title: Sakuraba


Sub-Text: Bazza89




Colors: Red, Black

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it a go,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa, Bazza's crossed over to the darkside!

I might give this a go as well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Don't trust Plazz lol He makes the sigs than try's to lore you into the back of the plazzvan by telling you its inside to come get it..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't make any for him because he was so awkward with his post


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well this took me a whole 5 mins....i figured i at least would try


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats nice Steph, thanks.

I'm definitely considering using that one at the minute.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

As you may know by now, I never follow user templates


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> As you may know by now, I never follow user templates


Damn P, Thats an awesome Sig bud..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Plazz nice work, can I ask you though were in the hell did you manage to find some decent pics, I can never find much for fighters outside the UFC, 90% of the Sakabura pics I found had him looking beat up.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really nice work everyone reps all round. I went with Plazz's but all three were nice.

When I try to upload any of them though it says the remote file is too large. I've just been going to properties and copy and pasting the URL am I doing something wrong? Anyone know what to do cos I'm a bit of a retard on computers??


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Really nice work everyone reps all round. I went with Plazz's but all three were nice.
> 
> When I try to upload any of them though it says the remote file is too large. I've just been going to properties and copy and pasting the URL am I doing something wrong? Anyone know what to do cos I'm a bit of a retard on computers??


Go to edit sig and paste the URL between the







tags. (Miss out the ".")


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Really nice work everyone reps all round. I went with Plazz's but all three were nice.
> 
> When I try to upload any of them though it says the remote file is too large. I've just been going to properties and copy and pasting the URL am I doing something wrong? Anyone know what to do cos I'm a bit of a retard on computers??


I got ya.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

MLS said:


> I got ya.


Thanks man, I'd rep you if you weren't showin off the red bars.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Damn Plazz nice work, can I ask you though were in the hell did you manage to find some decent pics, I can never find much for fighters outside the UFC, 90% of the Sakabura pics I found had him looking beat up.


Ehh, sometimes you just gotta look thoroughly. But I have a pretty extensive collection of images (mostly from overseas fighters) on my computer. I just save anything nice I see.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Plazz, I haven't seen much of your other work, but that is ******* sick! Good job brother!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Peep the link in my sig then.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Quite phenominal...when I ask for my Okami sig in a bit, I hope you give it a shot.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I shall try


----------

